# RCI Weeks - Exchange or Extra Vacation - at what point?



## mdurette (Nov 2, 2014)

At what point do you make the call to purchase and Extra Vacation instead of an exchange.

Example:  I am looking at a week.   Exchange would cost 14 TPUs plus exchange fee.   Extra Vacation cost $384 plus taxes = $415.

I'm going to purchase the extra vacation.  For about $200 more, I get to keep 14 TPUS to trade.

What are your thoughts?   At what point to you pull the trigger and buy the EV instead of exchanging?


----------



## JeffC (Nov 2, 2014)

Remember to include the mf fees on that 14 tpu deposit. Divide your mf by the total tpu of the deposit. This will give you the cost per tpu, then multiply that by 14. This is the true cost of the exchange. If it is more than $415.00, the extra vacation is cheaper.


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 2, 2014)

Also if you need to cancel for any reason, Extra Vacations has a different refund policy... you can get a partial refund up to 2 weeks from check-in.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2014)

If I find a desirable vacation in EV's or Last Call that doesn't require an exchange fee and I get to keep my points (or TPU) for other purposes, I'm going for the cash rental.

Jim


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 2, 2014)

mdurette said:


> At what point do you make the call to purchase and Extra Vacation instead of an exchange.
> 
> Example:  I am looking at a week.   Exchange would cost 14 TPUs plus exchange fee.   Extra Vacation cost $384 plus taxes = $415.
> 
> ...



With a 10-16 you might want to wait until the trading power slashed sale starts depending on the dates you are looking at.  Another one starts tomorrow and unlike the last few that only went to March, this one goes to May.  Trading power is lowered to 3-6 tpu's.  I am more likely to use an exchange if I have an exact leftover sitting around that covers what I need.


----------



## mdurette (Nov 2, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> With a 10-16 you might want to wait until the trading power slashed sale starts depending on the dates you are looking at.  Another one starts tomorrow and unlike the last few that only went to March, this one goes to May.  Trading power is lowered to 3-6 tpu's.  I am more likely to use an exchange if I have an exact leftover sitting around that covers what I need.



Yeah...I have been for about a month now.   Looking at a week that is definitely shoulder season in New Hampshire.   All the other NH resorts slashed the TPUs over the last couple sales except for this particular resort.

Still going to look tomorrow thought!

But, even at 5 TPUS......I would still wonder if it would be worth it to just buy the EV.


----------



## JeffC (Nov 3, 2014)

I had the same situation. I waited for the most recent sale and got the unit size, date and location for 5 tpu's. The same location and date was available, but not the size. Had I been able to, the ev would have been ~$25.00 cheaper. The other factor you have to weigh is when will your deposit expire and do you have any other trips planned. In my case I opted for the exchange, I still have 5 tpu's left that expire in March 2016. I can use the same way in 2016 because I go to the Berkshire's every winter to ski.


----------



## Mister Sir (Nov 3, 2014)

Is $40 per TPU about right?


----------



## chriskre (Nov 9, 2014)

Mister Sir said:


> Is $40 per TPU about right?



This depends on what you own.
Mine average around $10 per TPU but I do a lot of exchanging and own a cheap unit just for trading.  

My regular units that I don't deposit to exchange would only get 30 TPU's for $600 or $20 a TPU but RCI will never see these units since I always use them.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 9, 2014)

Across the system $30-$45 per tpu is probably "average"  for RCI but at that cost it makes exchanges quite expensive.  Tuggers probably have a lower average.  If you use a unit primarily for exchange in RCI then you should probably try to dispose of ones in the average or above range and look for something more efficient.   If it is something that is not easily disposed of but you still need to exchange it (because you don't want to stay there at that time) then you might want to seriously consider other exchange companies.  If you primarily use the week and only occasionally deposit and exchange it doesn't matter so much.


----------



## jmpellet (Nov 9, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Across the system $30-$45 per tpu is probably "average"  for RCI but at that cost it makes exchanges quite expensive.  Tuggers probably have a lower average.  If you use a unit primarily for exchange in RCI then you should probably try to dispose of ones in the average or above range and look for something more efficient.   If it is something that is not easily disposed of but you still need to exchange it (because you don't want to stay there at that time) then you might want to seriously consider other exchange companies.  If you primarily use the week and only occasionally deposit and exchange it doesn't matter so much.



I only exchange and my most recent cost per TPU was $12.58; it was closer to $10 a couple years back but my TPU went from 36 to 29 recently...


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 9, 2014)

If you can get your tpu's to $10-$15 or even less, than exchanging through RCI is still a good deal (even with the high exchange fees).


----------



## Ironwood (Nov 13, 2014)

We are looking at buying a discounted extra vacation week in a resort we stayed at twice, 6 and 10 years ago, and were very disappointed with the last visit.  It is the only RCI resort in a location we wish to go next spring, and at the sale price for the week, we've decided we can live with it for a week if it is no worse than we last experienced.   
Once a dozen years ago, we exchanged to a New England resort that was in Chapter 11, and was in a sorry state.  A call to RCI quickly got us relocated, literally just down the road, in very acceptable accommodation.  Reviews and pics at the time didn't give us any clues as to the state of that resort. 
But that was a long time ago...how does RCI respond to those who buy an extra vacation week who may be completely unhappy with the state of repair, cleanliness and stocking of the unit they are assigned.  Reading the user reviews would suggest beware, but we know the resort and the area well and are willing to take a chance.


----------



## staceyeileen (Nov 13, 2014)

(Total MF / Total TPU) x 14 + Exchange Fee

If the above is more than $415, go for the EV.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Nov 26, 2014)

I am new to RCI and I have a couple of easy questions..

1- On "extra vacations getaways".  There are no extra exchange fees, correct? 

2- On "last call".  There are extra exchange fees? Fees are $244.. $269...$294

3- On exchanges there is an exchange fee? Fee is $209. Correct 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bailey#1 said:


> I am new to RCI and I have a couple of easy questions..
> 
> 1- On "extra vacations getaways".  There are no extra exchange fees, correct?
> 
> ...



1. An Extra Vacation getaway is a straight rental.  There is often taxes added to the price.  They will show up before you put in CC info.  No points or deposits required.

2. Last Call's are also rentals.  The are usually 60 days or less from check in.  Again sometimes taxes would also apply.  You don't use any points or deposits.

3, The online exchange fee is $209 plus the required deposit points.  

All may have additional resort fees or all inclusive fees or housekeeping fees or other fees payable upon check in.  Mandatory fees should be revealed at the important advisement page.  Make sure you check. Non mandatory fees such as internet or parking or other special amenities may apply.  You can usually call the resort if you want to know.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## lucillec (Nov 29, 2014)

I am not sure I understand the tpu cost..and when it is  better to take an extra vacation..can you please explain further?


----------



## philiclese (Nov 30, 2014)

Guess this is as good a thread to post this question as any:  RCI has an "endless vacations rentals" area where nonmembers (non TS owners) can rent for cash. Im seeing $500 bucks and up for 1BR. Not bad compared to hotels, but is it worth me buying a cheap TS (someone elsewhere suggested a cheap triennial) just for RCI access since the last minute vacations are so cheap? (I would pay cash for most since I wont get much exchange value out of a cheap triennial). Are there other advantages- perhaps same resorts show up earlier and cheaper for members on last minute deals, or can book them further out vs. the straight non-member rentals deals?

Any comments on dog-friendliness also appreciated...how much would it limit me? 50% resorts allow or less? Extra cleaning fees? Thanks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 30, 2014)

My guess is less than 5% allow pets.  The cleaning fee at the ones that do would be around $100-$200 for the week.

Renting without owning sounds like it would be a better fit for you.


----------



## philiclese (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks...I dont have a dog currently, but that is a consideration. I assume you are saying renting is a better fit for me due to dog issue? Any opinion on the RCI Endless vacation rentals vs. what the RCI full members get as last minute deals?


----------



## travelplus (Nov 30, 2014)

Would the Extra Vacation circumvent the Every 3 year period whereby you can't exchange again into certain resorts until 3 years? If so this is a great way to stay more at these resorts.


----------



## philiclese (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi, not sure if your question was directed at me, but if so I'm a rookie so not sure. I did read about limitations on exchanging into a resort you own time in, but I cant imagine they would turn away a cash paying renter. But not sure.


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 30, 2014)

travelplus said:


> Would the Extra Vacation circumvent the Every 3 year period whereby you can't exchange again into certain resorts until 3 years? If so this is a great way to stay more at these resorts.


This may not apply to all resorts, but in most cases RCI's 1-in-3 of 1-in-4 rules don't apply to rentals (Last Calls and Extra Vacations)


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 30, 2014)

philiclese said:


> Thanks...I dont have a dog currently, but that is a consideration. I assume you are saying renting is a better fit for me due to dog issue? Any opinion on the RCI Endless vacation rentals vs. what the RCI full members get as last minute deals?


Members get access to Extra Vacations further out... not just last minute availability. The last minute availability for members (Last Calls) are cheaper... I think the max price is $309 for the week.


----------



## philiclese (Dec 1, 2014)

Juanita,

Thanks. Someone sent me a comparison of the RCI Endless vacations (for nonmembers) vs. RCI Extra Vacations for members, at same resort, same week. Huge savings...basically 1/2 the price. And since I can travel last minute it would be even less based on what you are saying- 309 max. Starting to like this timeshare idea, lol. More importantly is getting a roomy 1 or 2BR vs. hotel rooms which Im tired of. Thanks again.


----------

